# YueXiao mod



## peedoo72 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey guys, recently I've gotten a Yuexiao. I also noticed that the corner catches on the center. I took the cube apart and found that the corners have a little thing that sticks out in the part where the corners are squared off. I sanded these down and no more catching! Try it for yourself!


I realize that CriticalCubing has a vid on this, but this is NOT the same mod.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2016)

pics please.


----------



## SHualong (Feb 19, 2016)

Could another (more complicated) mod be to sand down the 356S caps to make them fit the Yuexiao? This would eliminate the catching but would it also reduce friction? Might try this out.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 19, 2016)

If your YueXiao is catching, your cube is set up badly, or you turn badly, or both. My cube does not lock, it cuts at every angle, and has never caught. I have had one corner twist so far, and that was entirely my fault.

The mod is unnecessary, and will increase the amount of corner twists you receive.


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 19, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> If your YueXiao is catching, your cube is set up badly, or you turn badly, or both. My cube does not lock, it cuts at every angle, and has never caught. I have had one corner twist so far, and that was entirely my fault.
> 
> The mod is unnecessary, and will increase the amount of corner twists you receive.



Or maybe your turn style fits the cube better, considering the amount of people who have this issue, it probably is a small design flaw.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 19, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> Or maybe your turn style fits the cube better, considering the amount of people who have this issue, it probably is a small design flaw.



Badly set up cubes still explain that, especially if some people are getting cubes that never catch.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 19, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> Or maybe your turn style fits the cube better, considering the amount of people who have this issue, it probably is a small design flaw.



No, the way the corner is designed, it isn't meant to catch. The reason it is catching is because you set up the cube badly most likely.


----------



## RhysC (Feb 19, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> No, the way the corner is designed, it isn't meant to catch. The reason it is catching is because you set up the cube badly most likely.



False. A lot of people have been having the catching problem while they have a decent turning style and a well set-up cube.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 19, 2016)

peedoo72 said:


> Hey guys, recently I've gotten a Yuexiao. I also noticed that the corner catches on the center. I took the cube apart and found that the corners have a little thing that sticks out in the part where the corners are squared off. I sanded these down and no more catching! Try it for yourself!
> 
> 
> I realize that CriticalCubing has a vid on this, but this is NOT the same mod.



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fNdPoNMmaFQ

Like that?


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Feb 21, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> No, the way the corner is designed, it isn't meant to catch. The reason it is catching is because you set up the cube badly most likely.



No. Mine has minor catching issues as well. I've tried my best setting it up. My Meiying had catching issues, but it got eliminated with tensioning. I can't get rid of it with the Yuexiao


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> If your YueXiao is catching, your cube is set up badly, or you turn badly, or both. My cube does not lock, it cuts at every angle, and has never caught. I have had one corner twist so far, and that was entirely my fault.
> 
> The mod is unnecessary, and will increase the amount of corner twists you receive.



I think my turning style was good for the Yuexiao but still got catches after a while :/


----------



## peedoo72 (Feb 21, 2016)

It's not the problem with set up. This also wouldn't increase corner twisting because your not sanding the tips off externally. On the bottom of the corner piece there is a slight curve on the tip of the corner. I just flattened that down.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Feb 22, 2016)

peedoo72 said:


> It's not the problem with set up. This also wouldn't increase corner twisting because your not sanding the tips off externally. On the bottom of the corner piece there is a slight curve on the tip of the corner. I just flattened that down.



I think I know what you are talking about. But can you please give a picture so I can be sure?


----------



## Wisard (May 20, 2016)

Could you please do a Video or show pictures as to what you mean? I love this cube, and if This mod works, It would make this cube even better


----------

